# Severun & Discus



## brondie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Will it be OK to introduce two severum & two discus (3") in size each in a 55 gallon tank at the same time so that hopefully there will be no territorial establishment if two are put in at a later stage?
Am prepeared to do water changes every alternate day for the discus as I believe they have to have a certain pH
Thanks......


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

a 55 gal will not be large enough for two of each later down the road.. also, Discus are not reccomended for beginners.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't see the point in keeping severums with discus. Severums are a poor mans version of discus. They are more drab, more aggressive, and if you're keeping discus, then severums are a waste of effort. Discus need a constant soft pH, low hardness, and low nitrite, nitrate, and ammonia levels at all times.


----------



## brondie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Cichlid Man,

Thanks for your reply. Which would be better.....two discus or two severums?
need your advice and all the info required for discus. Am not planning to breed them. What food should they be given and how often do I need to change the water etc.
Your help is much appreciated.....do not know how to pm you
Thanks.....


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Severums would be more suitable as they are hardier and cheaper, so if anything goes wrong at least you don't need to take out a loan.lol 
If you've been keeping cichlids for a long time and want something more challenging then discus would be for you, as you'd already have the knowledge about water quality etc.
However, because you're asking me questions like how often to change the water, I'm afraid keeping discus may be a matter of a few days for you.
Discus like a pH of around 6, 7 is maximum, and a low hardness.
To keep discus successfully, you need to have the knowledge of the cycling proccess which occurs in your filter. Once you've understood all of this, it should be quite straight forward to maintain a healthy environement for your fish.
Good luck.


----------

